# Hunting Club Openings, Berrien Co.



## Keegan66 (Jun 26, 2014)

Happy Hill Hunting Club in Nashville,Ga.,Berrien County has 
openings. 3246 acres of Planted Pines,Oak Hills and River Bottom.1.25 miles of Alapaha River frontage. Plenty of Deer,Turkey and Ducks. Elect.,Deepwell,Club/Bunk House and Camper Hookup. Membership is $1200.00 per year. More info @ 229-507-8026.


----------



## STEVEPLUMBR (Nov 20, 2014)

looking into 2015 season, like more info


----------



## luvtohunt (Nov 20, 2014)

I would like more info for next season please.


----------



## gibby37 (Nov 24, 2014)

*looking for 2015*

i am interested in your club for the 2015-16 season. how many total members? what r rules regarding harvests of bucks?


----------



## bow777 (Nov 25, 2014)

Tag


----------



## Deeerslayer11369 (Dec 7, 2014)

How many members? I'm interested


----------

